# Any ideas??



## Jon. (Apr 19, 2012)

Does anybody have any ideas for a good fundraiser  other than a car wash? Something where the older brothers of the lodge can participate and enjoy themselves, while still making a good  profit.for repairing our lodge?


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Apr 19, 2012)

Fish Fry... Pancake Breakfast... Golf Tournament.... Car Show... Look at what the Lodge in Fredricksburg does for a big Car Show... Barbecue cook off..... Chili Supper....

If you are a small town lodge, you might find that a chili supper or fish fry before the home game on Friday night might be a good idea, in the school cafeteria. Split proceeds between lodge and scholarship, so that you get parents behind it. Older Masons can support by serving in line, or selling tickets, etc.

Rummage Sale.... Get everyone in Lodge to bring their old stuff to the Lodge and do it that way. Advertise and promote it to the whole community. Maybe have a special sale of Masonic memorabilia that brothers are willing to part with, and promote it to Lodges in the surrounding area... online auction of Masonic memorabilia????


----------



## JJones (Apr 19, 2012)

Just do what lodges did 100 years ago to raise funds.


----------



## K.S. (Apr 21, 2012)

Fish fry is a good one. We just put one on last month. We are sort of a small lodge (kind of), and we made almost $1100 free and clear. And it was fun and the fish was remarkably tasty! Chili cook off, crab feed with some bake sales.
We do a cowboy dinner (coming up next week) when the rodeo comes to town.
{I suggested bikini car wash and got shot down. -JUST KIDDING! (but I bet it would make money) haha!}


----------



## Bill Hosler (Apr 21, 2012)

My lodge smokes brisket and sells it by the pound.


----------

